# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  what tour

## South East Asia

15 days thailand to Singapore I dont have that long holiday. would that be enough time to see the main places?Maybe a day extra in thailand and singapore.

Days 1-2
Bangkok
Days 3-4
Khao Sok National Park
Days 5-7
Krabi
Days 8-9
Penang
Days 10-11
Kuala Lumpur
Days 12-13
Melaka
Days 14-15
Singapore

or indonesia
Days 1-2
Ubud
Day 3
Sidemen
Day 4
Mt Batur
Day 5
Banyupoh
Days 6-7
Lovina
Day 8
Ubud
Day 9
Lombok (Kuta)
Day 10
Tetebatu/Mt Rinjani
Day 11
Senaru
Days 12-13
Gili Islands
Days 14-15
Senggigi

I'm torn beetween the two
roy

----------


## davidsmith36

Tour:A journey or route all the way around a particular place or area; "they took an extended tour of Europe"; "we took a quick circuit of the park"; "a ten-day coach circuit of the island"
 1.Buckingham Palace 
 2.Open-top bus tours
 3.Total London Tour

----------


## alicemorgan

i would love to travel

----------


## funnybob

I would also like to travel

----------

